# Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

*Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*

Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)










This particular lathe had a 4 out of 5 star rating so I took a chance realizing the old adage "that you get what you pay for." However, with a 25% off coupon and the lathe on sale I walked out the door with a $218.00 investment. Several of the raters comments were that this lathe needed some ballast so I set out to build storage within the confines of the stand hoping that by the time I filled the storage bins it would be enough weight to stabilize the lathe.

Since I always like to challenge myself and my skills I set a couple of goals for this build.
1. Everything had to be made entirely of wood, no screws, hinges, pins, etc.
2. The storage had to install and be removable with no tools other than my two hands. I don't know why I decided to do this other than just for the challenge.
3. The storage had to fit within the confines of the stand's legs.

So here we go:

First I had to assemble the lathe stand.










I wanted the lathe mobile so I set the stand on casters.










The slope of the stand legs are 11 degrees so the end door panels, drawers, and the back and front panels were all cut taking that into consideration.


























Once the front, back and side panels were built I assembled them in the stand. First the back panel was installed.










Then the front panel.










Then the two end panels which lock the front and back panels in place.


















The next step was to install the floor of the storage space. This consisted of three 2×6's planed down to an 1 1/4". The back and front pieces were cut at an 11 degree angle to accommodate the slope of the legs. These went in first and then the middle piece locked everything in place.


























I built three interior partitions, the two outside partitions do double duty acting as the back wall of the two end storage spaces and as drawer guide spacers. The center partition acts as a drawer guide spacer for all four drawers. I glued in backer bars for the two end partitions to butt up against. To keep all the partitions in alignment I pinned them with 1/4" wooden dowels. All the partitions and drawers are routed to accommodate 1/2"x1/2" hardwood runners.










































The drawers are funky looking because their front and backs are sloped to fit the stand profile which means I also had to cut the front and rear dadoes for the bottoms at an angle also. This was an easy task with the tilt feature on my router lift.


















After making some drawer pulls it was time to install the drawers.


















With the drawers installed it was time to put on the top which consists of three 2×4" planed down. The two outer pieces have 1/2" rabbits cut into three sides so that they will sit down in the framework and lock it in place. The center piece of the top has rabbits cut in both ends and once installed locks everything in place.


















I built a tool tray to sit on top of the drawer unit.  It just slides in and is locked in place with two cleats attached to its bottom.


















Finally, I made a bottom shelf consisting of four 2×6s planed down and rabbited on the ends so they will sit between the caster supports.


















I had intended to leave this shelf open so that I could add concrete block ballast if needed but I think I will enclose it to match the top. Perhaps this will be part two of this blog when I finish with it.

This was the challenge I thought that it might be but it was a fun build. Here are a few more misc. photos thanks for your interest.

Lee


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


You can make machine stands for me anytime!

GREAT JOB!

I make shelves etc under all of the stands that there is way to make it usable on.

The tablesaw is without, my other shopa tools have extra storage under them.

The stand for the DeWalt 788 Scrollsaw works very well to add a shelf and extra. It is not nearly as nicely done as yours, but works well.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


I love it. you're a man after my own heart. I do the same thing with new machines becaause storage is so important in the shop so you can find things and protect them for damage.

you did a great job on that cabinet. it is a fine piece of furniture under that lathe.

I have looked at that lathe several times and almost bought it but the length did not fit my lathe station.

Does that tool tray slide out easily? it will be a chip catcher and need to emptied quite a bit.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


That is one very fine good looking well though out cabinet build Lee. You continue to amaze me with your ideas. Maybe you should patent that and sell them. I couldn't think of a more perfect solution for storage for a lath. 
Great job on this two thumbs up my friend!


----------



## MABFwTx (Apr 12, 2013)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Once again nice work buddy. 
Now you just need few hundred lbs of concrete on the bottom shelf.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Great machine stand.
Don't let anyone kid you, it is a real lathe with good medium range capabilities with variable speed (a plus).
Part numbers match up # for # with the Jet 1236 and sold in many countries under different names.
Only problem I've found is the headstock rotates and mating up with the tailstock can be fussy.
Projects like pens and spinning tops, you have to be OCD about it.
The top shelf could be made into a dust catcher and better with vacuum hookup.
Look for a sanding table here on LJ's for ideas.
Would pull some of that dust away from your face. A pegboard top might be a start.
I built a 2 X 10 stand that bolts to the wall which was good but soon found the the light metal parts of the lathe 
make a lot of noise when vibrating thus the medium range rating.
Don't let any of this stop you, it will still turn a 10" bowl as long as you bandsaw it round and mount it well.
Have fun.
Makes great Christmas gifts.
Also, is addicting and a hog on your time.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


You could have got that for a lot less. I've seen that on sale for 149, plus if you had a 25% off coupon, you coulda saved a few bux. You still got a good deal. As long as the centers line up, yer good to go. Very nice solution for storage. I'd add a few bags of sand or mortar mix to help weight your table down. Have fun turning. It's a lotta fun


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


ralbuck, I have that model DeWalt scroll saw and I think I will have enough left over material to build storage under it as well. Is yours posted on LJs?

Jim, thanks for the kind words. Yes, the tool tray slides in and out but I built it a little to snug to say it does it easily, I think a little adjustment will fix that problem though. LOL

Tony, I thought about taking the idea to Harbor Freight but they would outsource it and sell us back the whole kit for a buck ninety nine LOL. Seriously, thanks for the kind words. The knock down process could be used for any stand.

Hey buddy Mike, that is why I left the bottom shelf open but I won't be turning those big honking blocks of wood like you do .


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Roger, you are right about the price but that was just for the lathe without the stand. I saw the lathe and stand listed separately a couple months ago but when I went to buy just the lathe last week Harbor Freight had it priced with the stand and they said I couldn't buy just the lathe. I went to their website and they had changed it there too. I guess when you snooze you loose LOL.

quicksilver, I read somewhere that this was basically the same machine as the Jet you mentioned. I will be addressing the dust collection next. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Great looking cabinet and incredible design!!! Your ingenuity is second to none-absolutely impressive in the challenges you set for yourself and the way you meet each challenge. By using the drawer guide system you chose, you not only saved money but more importantly you added 1" to the interior width of each drawer over metal, ball bearing guides (which require 1/2" width for each guide). Great blog and photographs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Thanks John, with such shallow drawers it really wasn't practical to use ball bearing guides although I am a big fan of them. The hardwood guides work surprisingly smooth especially when waxed. And, you are right storage area is maxed using this method. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Lee, outstanding work and design. I have an old lathe but I need a stand so its on the to-do list. 
BTW nice tag line.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


I must say that is a fine job on building the storage. Great job. I built my storage with the idea of utilizing all the accessories as extra weight. Sure nice to have almost everything for it in on spot. Good luck turning, hope to see some projects soon.


----------



## BusterB (Nov 25, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


L2L- That is a hoss of a build buddy. I am not in the least bit surprised you could take a standard metal stand and turn it into a high end piece of shop equipment. Nice Build Lee. You sure you were not an engineer in some past life??? LOL I know, I know…you actually used your tools…


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Nice use of space…very innovative. Now show us what you're turning.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


to theoldfart, Thanks for the kind words. BTW, back at you concerning your tag line. The Possum Lodge men's prayer cracks my wife up every time she hears it.

Dave, I have been watching a lot of youtube turning videos to get some pointers.

Thanks for the encouraging words Buster. Actually I wanted to become an architect but wound up an Ironworker instead LOL.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


To Huck, how do I turn this thing on .


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Good looking storage unit. I suspect you will quickly be rethinking the tool tray. It won't take but minutes to fill it with shavings.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


You are probably right Rick. I guess I will have to come up with a good way to collect the shavings.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Lee, one good word of advise. If your just starting out, get a face shield. Catches can be a ma ma


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Already have one Dave thanks for the advise buddy.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Nicely done! I can see this working for my Jet Sander stand.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


A worthwhile project and very nicely done too. That looks like a pretty good lathe for $218. It would be fun to see a review on it after you have used it for awhile.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, the process should work on any stand.

stefang, I will certainly write a review after I have used the lathe for a while but there are several reviews on the Harbor Freight website already written by those who have bought this machine.


----------



## solderpot1 (Dec 28, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Hello, 1st post of many I hope, but look for more questions than answers. I'm in the process of putting together the HF lathe my kids gave me for Christmas and decided to do a little surfing for hints, suggestions and improvement ideas and it looks like I found it on LumberJocks. Mr. Luv2learn the storage system you built for the in lathe last year is fantastic. My garage and shop are one in the same and living in the Midwest I need to make sure there is always room for at least one car as winter comes calling, so my tools are all mobile. Luv2learn, I noticed in the pictures that you attached a runner between the bottom of the legs and attached locking casters and I'm wondering how or if the casters have any effect on the lathes performance? Thanks ahead of time to all care to respond about casters on a lathe and/or suggestions on making a lathe mobile. As to joining LumberJocks I'm pretty sure it will be… " do you know what time it is !? come to bed and get off the #$%^ computer it's after midnight!!" .


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


solderpot1 commented: I noticed in the pictures that you attached a runner between the bottom of the legs and attached locking casters and I'm wondering how or if the casters have any effect on the lathes performance?

The lathe will move if you have a large unbalanced piece you are trying to turn. To combat some of this I enclosed the bottom shelf and loaded it with six 4×8x16 concrete blocks. This stabilized the lathe quite a bit and I can still roll it around. I hope this helps! Welcome to Lumberjocks!!


----------



## solderpot1 (Dec 28, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying and adding the pictures. I posted my reply to this thread as a new forum post and got several good replies with tips and suggestions. Most all suggest to go with casters considering my work space size ( 2 car garage that was bumped out in length about 10' by the home's previous owner) and also add some weight. Because the stand's manufactured design makes adding weight impossible without putting in a shelf and since I'll be putting in that shelf, I might as well add storage. Which brings me back to your design - Thank you for sharing it - it's awesome! A GREAT and HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE LUV2LEARNs Thanks again


----------



## Frustrator (Jul 12, 2015)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Still happy with the stand?
Maybe i should copy this..


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Knock Down Storage for Under My Harbor Freight Lathe*
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I am not a wood turner but I am curious. That being said, I bought a Central Machinery lathe sold by Harbor Freight (Item # 34706)
> 
> ...


Frustrator - Yes, I am still happy with the stand.


----------

